# Dwarf vs Standard Babies



## moonkissed

new pics of the dwarf rat vs standard babies  I think it is really interesting to see the size difference

The dwarf Rey (she is the black one) is 3 months old. The babies are all standard size and just turned 3 WEEKS old. They are fairly close to the same size.


----------



## KayRatz

omg, so sweet


----------



## Gribouilli

I heard that dwarf rats do not live on average as long as normal size rats. Is that true?Any other health issues that standard size rats don't/are less likely to have compared to dwarf rats? I'm assuming you are a breeder, if I'm wrong I apologize for my questions Thanks


----------



## moonkissed

Gribouilli said:


> I heard that dwarf rats do not live on average as long as normal size rats. Is that true?Any other health issues that standard size rats don't/are less likely to have compared to dwarf rats? I'm assuming you are a breeder, if I'm wrong I apologize for my questions Thanks


Sadly dwarf rats being a newer variety have had some bad luck with people rushing to breed them and ending up with less than ideal pets. I have heard of aggression issues in some lines because of that. I haven't really heard of any other health issues. Overall they should not have any more issues then standard rats and share the same lifespan. A plus to them is that dwarfs are actually far less prone to tumors then standards. 
But always it is about their lines and genetics. If interested in them I would make sure to work with an experienced, legit, responsible breeder who has experience working with newer varieties and dwarfs.

My girl comes from great lines so I do not have that issue. She is my first dwarf but I have done an insane amount of research, and have some great breeders working with them to chat with, as she will be one of them starting my own dwarf line. She is absolutely lovely. I could not be any happier with her. 

Breeding dwarfs is more difficult though. They have very small litters and sometimes there are complications and issues with the babies. The breeder I got her from hasn't had any issues so I am hopeful.

Dwarfs are very hyper little things. She is part spider monkey/part flying squirrel I swear lol. She is quick, agile and just leaps & climbs. They say that dwarfs of both sexes stay quite hyper. Also even though their tiny size they require large cages because of that. Some are even suggesting they need larger cages then standards. My girl is still young and female, I really can not wait to see her older and to see how males behave as I heard they are more female like with the energy levels.
You also have to be careful and very mindful about if you will house them with standards because the size difference is quite alot.


----------



## Gribouilli

Thanks Moonkissed she sure is a cutie!Would a young dwarf rat be able to escape a Critter Nation?


----------



## moonkissed

Gribouilli said:


> Thanks Moonkissed she sure is a cutie!Would a young dwarf rat be able to escape a Critter Nation?


 I do not currently have a CN & the cage mine is in is wrapped in mesh. So i can't say for sure. I think young/smaller dwarfs could likely escape.

I have seen baby rats fit through some tiny holes. 

I read that they should have 1/2" x 1" spacing & some saying it needs 1/4" spacing. I personally plan on keeping my male dwarfs in a martins cage. It has nice grid pattern.


----------

